# Delivery taken - anyone want pics? :)



## TobyG (Oct 30, 2012)

*Delivery taken - anyone want pics?  - Now with pics!*

Hi all,

Spotted this forum before but never actually posted here. Took delivery of my new A3 (my fourth) last week and loving it! As this forum seems to be predominately US-based and I don't think the A3 is available over there just yet, didn't know if anyone wanted me to post pics? Don't want to spam them here if not wanted. Also, if anyone has any questions let me know


----------



## djdub (Dec 30, 2001)

Uh, Heck Yes! Grats btw!


----------



## SoSuMi (May 14, 2004)

Congrats on the new A3. I'll be interested in your opinion on the handling of the new gen A3 compared to your previous Audi. And sure, you can throw in a few pics


----------



## TobyG (Oct 30, 2012)

Ok, brace yourselves...


----------



## TobyG (Oct 30, 2012)

SoSuMi said:


> Congrats on the new A3. I'll be interested in your opinion on the handling of the new gen A3 compared to your previous Audi. And sure, you can throw in a few pics


Can't comment too much on the ultimate handling of it compared to my previous ones as I'm still running it in and so not thrashing it too much 

One thing I will say is the ride is much improved over my last car (8P3 S-Line) and much less "jiggly" or "jarring" over bumps.


----------



## xgarage (Oct 14, 2004)

Congrats! S-line package is so nice! I LOVEW THE STEERING WHEEL!


----------



## djdub (Dec 30, 2001)

GAWD, It's so hot. 

Want a Hatch/Sportback in the US PLEASE Audi!!!


----------



## TobyG (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks guys 

Just take some solace in the fact that, although you may have to wait a bit longer for it in the US, at least you'll get it cheaper than we do over here, as always! 

Although mine is leased rather than purchased, the list price on it is £30k, which is near enough $50k! Somehow I think they'll be a bit cheaper over there!


----------



## AlexMBM (Nov 7, 2011)

Beautiful car, congrats! :thumbup:

Very jelly, wish we got it here...


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Hate to break this to you man, but they put the steering wheel on the wrong side of your car :laugh: I kid, I kid. The new car looks hot :thumbup:


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

That things awesome. The interior is so nice and the center console is so simple with less buttons. Nice car!


----------



## kevlartoronto (Jun 10, 2012)

look at that my north american comrades!!! it's a manual transmission!!! nice!!


----------



## TobyG (Oct 30, 2012)

kevlartoronto said:


> look at that my north american comrades!!! it's a manual transmission!!! nice!!


Haha! What is it with you Americans and "stick shifts" anyways?


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

People say that because they have small packages umpkin:


----------



## djdub (Dec 30, 2001)

DSG/S-Tronic/PDK FTW!


----------



## KnockKnock (Jun 30, 2005)

Great photography, BTW. You have a good eye for details.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

Congrats. Thanks for sharing! :beer:


----------



## steaguejr (Aug 3, 2006)

I want this car.


----------



## Canthoney (Aug 5, 2012)

Looks awesome! Congrats!


----------



## GunKata (Apr 4, 2006)

any pics of dat azz?


----------



## BeBop! (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## asal (Oct 12, 2007)

Awesome ride. Methinks you should go get RS3 seats instead. Oh, and I'll take your S-line seats when you're done with them :thumbup: 

Hoping for Sportback S3 with 6MT, or TDI w/170hp with 6MT comes to US! I do like my DSG now but miss rowing the gears.


----------



## CanadianTurbo (May 9, 2001)

I love the interior of this car, so clean and classy!!!

Congrats on the purchase she is beautiful!


----------



## Boosted 01 R (Feb 10, 2013)

Looks amazing, cant wait for the new A3's to arrive in Canada !!!!


----------



## kevlartoronto (Jun 10, 2012)

TobyG said:


> Haha! What is it with you Americans and "stick shifts" anyways?


well i'm canadian  unfortunately, there is a full on assault on getting rid of manual transmissions here in NA. very few cars have them now and if they are offered it's a no charge option, meaning they are already charging you 1500 dollars more. i didn't realize this until recently but the s tronic tranny requires a 300 dollar transmission fluid change at every 40k kms! my manual doesn't need one until 120k kms and it's less than half that cost.


----------



## Jay07GLI (May 27, 2007)

What do people think of the pop up display? I can't say I like it too much. Looks like it would hinder visibility at least a little.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

Jay07GLI said:


> What do people think of the pop up display? I can't say I like it too much. Looks like it would hinder visibility at least a little.


If you've been in a newer A6, A7 or A8 with the pop-up screen you'll see that it's completely non-intrusive.


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

Mother of god... It's gorgeous.


----------

